# Equipment Hauling



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Any of you guys have regular people you use? Bought a piece of equipment out in IL and although I planned on going to get it myself some things came up and might be easier/faster for me to get it shipped to NY.

I put an ad on UShip but the one response I've gotten so far has me questioning if I should just go get it myself.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have had a used tractor shipped from Alabama to Michigan and a new one from Texas to Michigan, both times I had the dealer arrange the trucking. They used the companies on a regular basis.

Story about the tractor from Alabama, when the first driver showed the dealer thought the driver was either high or drunk, so he refused to load the tractor, sending the driver on his way. The dealer then called the company, complained and they sent a different driver the next day. (The dealer offered to send 100% my money back, if I desired canceling the sale, because of the delay in shipping that he caused, I declined.)

The Alabama dealer was a smaller dealer and the one in Texas fairly large dealer, I believe (the Texas guys can correct me if I am wrong, about the size of Washington County Tractors).

I have no complaints with either of the deliveries, I would let the dealer (if there is one involved) pick the company/driver (they would have much more experience than me). IMHO

Larry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

U ship pretty much chased all the good guys away with their fees. LOTS of fly by night guys. Sometimes you will get a decent guy just looking for a backhaul. Keep the listing up, you may get lucky. There is also a site www.ytmag.com. Its an antique tractor site. They have a "hauling schedule" (on the left hand side) where you can post loads. Not that many truckers go Midwest to NY so you might have a little bit of a rough time...


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I have booked one shipment on u ship.com. First couple bids were ridiculous but later bids came way down. Ended up with a very reasonable price and was happy with the shipment.

You might just have to give u ship some time.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks the input guys. I figured the first couple might just be throwing it out there to see if they can get a bite. I talked with a dealer and he said they use a broker but usually can find a better deal elsewhere.

Its a 1600 mile round trip so I can do it in 2 days with a friend but am thinking I am at the age where I don't like driving all day and night anymore!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Depending on the size of the equipment will determine if it's a full or partial, cross counrty shipping is running around $2 a mile right now for flatbed.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

To do it your self and to do it legal has become to much of a hassle in my opinion I am to tired and old to start dodging scale houses again and running at night with all the electric sensors their embedding into road ways these days and the fines you have to pay if you get caught just not worth it, let the professionals handle it and if it gets damaged in transit its on them not you, truck drivers need to earn a living to and I am more then glad to help them earn it....jmho lol


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Two years ago, I paid less than $1.00 per mile, as a part of a load (about 1,400 miles, one way, paid $1,200) from Texas. There was room (space and weight) on flat bed going to Marysville OH auto plant. My 10,000# tractor, was almost pure profit. Auto plant wanted the 'chiller' in a hurry, so they paid the price.

As a side note: it was shortly after a 8-10 inch snow storm around the Maryville OH area and they as the driver if they could 'borrow' my tractor for some cash (he was a good man / and part-time farmer, and said absolutely not!).

My tractor 4 years ago, was also about a buck a mile, but it was a 'back haul' the driver told me. (I have a lot of manufacturing plants around my area, so maybe back hauls are easier/cheaper in my 'neck of the woods')

I hope you are able to get an addition to a load or a back haul to your area, to save you a few bucks, while adding to the driver's pocket book.

Patience is a virtue, I have been told I have the patience of Job, (only sometimes according to my better half). Patience here might help keep a few dollars in your pocket also. Sounds like you need to give this job some time if you can, for truckers to bid for your work. The first bids you are getting are the most expensive, with only your equipment on the truck it sounds like (as JMT points out).

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our one and so far only experience of us arranging shipping was through Need a Hauler from the Tractor House web site. Needed the wide JD 2420 hauled from Wisconsin to Kentucky. We got a few bids then tried U-Ship too. Went with one of the original offers (checked out the best I could on verifying that it was a legitimate broker) and we were please with the trucker. Paid the Paypal fee instead of direct payment for the deposit and then final payment (Paypal) before unloading. An interesting evening of problems with the drop deck trailer but they were just in the category of "yeah, only at Jeff & Shelia's"  . Hope we don't need any major shipments any time soon, but now wouldn't hesitate -- and since we're wanting to slow down, that's probably not too good 

If you want the name of either the broker or trucking company, let me know.

Shelia


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have also used Need a Hauler on Tractor House. The only problem with it is its pretty much 97% brokers. That isnt always bad, but sometime a broker thinks he can get your load moved and you wait two weeks and he still cant find anyone to take it.

Brokers are also bad if you have a complex load. I had a 10ft discbine that needed to be sideloaded and tongue removed. No way would i go through a broker. I wanted to talk to a driver in person and make them aware of what loading would require.


----------

